
Foursquare Hypertrending - ChrisArchitect
https://enterprise.foursquare.com/intersections/article/introducing-hypertrending/
======
ganoushoreilly
The visualization of the data is aesthetically pleasing, but I can't help but
think "forsquare is around still" while looking at it.

